# Another Mt. Baldy question



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm thinking about riding up Mt. Baldy Rd. to the lifts and coming back down Glendora Ridge Rd. to Glendora Mountain Rd. I'm planning on parking at Mills Rd. and Mt. Baldy Rd. If I come down Glendora Mountain Rd. and take Foothill to Baseline, how far would it be to get back to Mills Rd. and Mt. Baldy Rd? 

Is that a good route? Should I do it in reverse? Any suggestions?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Not sure when u r planning to do it, but I know that there was a bunch of road work up near the ice house. A lot of loose gravel and "junk" on the roads. Definitely check before u head up. 

As for the route you mentioned, not very far to get back to baseline and mills. I don't remember exactly but would guesstimate 7-12 miles. I have parked near baseline (small shopping area) and went straight up baldy road. Great ride. Best bang (elevation) for the distance! I have done the reverse too...up GMR and GRR to the lifts and then descend all the way down Baldy road to baseline. And then ride back to base of GMR. 

If u haven't done baldy road all the way to the lifts, go for it. Be careful through the tunnels.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I was hoping to go up on Wednesday. Are the road issues just Mt. Baldy Rd. or GMR and GRR too? Do you know of an online source to check road conditions?

If there are still road issues up there maybe I'll just go over to ACH and do Mt. Wilson again. 

Really want to do Baldy though. :cryin:


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Do it! I did the route you proposed back in July but I parked at George Manooshian park in Glendora and took foothill to baseline (about 10miles) which I figured would be a great warmup before turning up to Mills road. This way when I was done descending I was in my car and ready for a nap! 

I'm not sure why people make the tunnels out to be some dark secret passage akin to the mines of Moria. If you have ridden on Kanan Rd in Malibu...well...it's the same s**** stick to the shoulder and have a tail light on your bike.

i rode gmr, grr down baldy a couple of weeks ago and didn't see anything out of the ordinary while having lunch at the village. If you are concerned about road conditions call the ice house and ask them for input.

Lastly here is my strava route so you can see what I did: Bike Ride Profile | Ouch! near Glendora | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

arai_speed said:


> Do it! I did the route you proposed back in July but I parked at George Manooshian park in Glendora and took foothill to baseline (about 10miles) which I figured would be a great warmup before turning up to Mills road. This way when I was done descending I was in my car and ready for a nap!
> 
> I'm not sure why people make the tunnels out to be some dark secret passage akin to the mines of Moria. If you have ridden on Kanan Rd in Malibu...well...it's the same s**** stick to the shoulder and have a tail light on your bike.
> 
> ...


Nice job on your ride. Good call on parking in Glendora and using Baseline as a warm up (and not having to make the ten mile ride back after coming back down GMR and GRR :idea. Also, good tip on the tail light for the tunnels, I'll remember to take that too. 

Hopefully I can get up there on Wednesday. Gonna be a long day!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

GMr and GRr are okay. They were preparing the road from Village up for slurring. 

As for the tunnel I mentioned...didn't make a big deal of it 😏Just good to know as it is dark and without a taillight, drivers may have a hard time seeing u, especially if they have a slower than normal dark adaptation time. 

Have fun.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> GMr and GRr are okay. They were preparing the road from Village up for slurring.
> 
> As for the tunnel I mentioned...didn't make a big deal of it 😏Just good to know as it is dark and without a taillight, drivers may have a hard time seeing u, especially if they have a slower than normal dark adaptation time.
> 
> Have fun.


That would be nice if they have a new coat of slurry on the road. How is the descent going back down GMR and GRR? I know when I did ACH from Mt. Wilson, I didn't have to touch my brakes, how do GMR and GRR compare?


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

redondoaveb said:


> That would be nice if they have a new coat of slurry on the road. How is the descent going back down GMR and GRR? I know when I did ACH from Mt. Wilson, I didn't have to touch my brakes, how do GMR and GRR compare?


GRR > GMR descent is pure joy!

GRR is amazing, the view, the road conditions etc.

GMR feels like a rollercoaster - so many banked turns. Where ACH is a all big sweepers, GMR is probably more like descending from Mnt. Wilson to Redbox minus all the junk on the road.

Enjoy!


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

arai_speed said:


> GRR > GMR descent is pure joy!
> 
> GRR is amazing, the view, the road conditions etc.
> 
> ...


The last time I was on Redbox and descending from Mt. Wilson, it was 40 degrees and ice and snow all over the road. Really sketchy. ACH was perfect though, a really fun descent. 

Should be fun!


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

I heard the road is too bad to try and descend the new ship seal. Also if you are going to do this, food for thought, if you go in reverse when you top out everything left is downhill. Chipseal on Baldy Rd?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

lesper4 said:


> I heard the road is too bad to try and descend the new ship seal. Also if you are going to do this, food for thought, if you go in reverse when you top out everything left is downhill. Chipseal on Baldy Rd?


Well, that sucks. It's amazing that they can't clean up the mess they make. Might still give it a try, hopefully it's not too dangerous. 

Thanks for the heads up. :thumbsup:


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Just got back from Baldy. I did Mt. Baldy Rd. up to the village. Thought about going up to the lifts but the road up has just been paved but the haven't sealed it yet and it is rough as hell (plus, I was pretty spent when I got to the village). Took GMR back, what a beautiful road, I came across one car the whole way back. Here is my Strava segment.
Bike Ride Profile | Mt. Baldy road to GMR near Glendora | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Great effort! When I got to the village I was also spent 

It sucks to hear that chip-seal is the new standard for all our mountain roads. Oh well.

Ride safe!


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

nice work - Baldy is the toughest climb in SoCal. I always try to ride it when I overnight in Ontario. Don't care that much for the bottom section but the upper switchbacks are classic. Last steep pitch to the ski area parking keeps you honest too


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the tips and encouragement, that made my decision to give it a try a lot easier. Kind of wish I would have done the section up to the lifts, and I did start up there but when I hit that new paving, it felt like I was riding cobbles. That's my excuse (it couldn't have been that I was pretty spent at that point) and I'm sticking to it.  Of course, when I turned onto GRR I thought it was all downhill. I saw the first uphill section on GRR and I thought, what in the hell did I get myself into.

Thanks Arai, I rode your route exactly, except for the last section of course. I'm glad I parked where you told me to, the ride from Lorraine to N. Mills Ave. wouldn't have been fun after the 40 mile roller coaster. 

Still so amazed with the lack of cars on GRR and GMR, that made the ride the most enjoyable.


----------



## calrider61 (Jul 1, 2012)

There use to be a wonderful Gator-aid vending machine in Village, (Take change). Snack Bar half way up and concession trailer at ski lifts (Both seasonal).


----------

